# My setup and initial impressions of Grizzly GO513X2



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the review and congrats. Although I have a Laguna, I think you can't go wrong with Grizzly, Rikon or Laguna at that price point.Enjoy your saw!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've owned a G0513X2BF since 2012. Has been nothing short of a horse. Only things I have changed out in six years are the tires on the wheels, (which you would expect), and about two weeks ago, one lower guide thrust bearing that got clogged with sawdust and finally died. About 8 bucks. Otherwise, every time I start it up, I know it will perform the same as the day I bought it. (FYI - so glad I bought the electric brake…hurt a little in the pocketbook six years ago, but man, has that thing saved me a ton of time over the years.)
Good choice!


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Got my G0513X2BF on 3/20/2018. Tennessee talked me into .
I won't get to uncrate it for a while BUT it's here. I see you mentioned you called customer support. I would appreciate a heads up on what you ran into and how it was solved.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

I purchased mine at the Tent sale in Springfield a couple of years ago - banged up, missing a couple of things - I was able to buy the parts right on site, the price was excellent! I only had to call Customer Support once, everything else seemed logical to me… this replaced a "classic" ( 70 yrs old) Delta 12" that I really liked; having said that, the Griz with a Timberwolf 3/4" variable will slice a battleship! I have resawn a fair bit of six to twelve inch logs, a bunch of Hard Maple and Hickory, and have had no issues at all. I too like the brake, it was not an important thing when I went looking, but I now appreciate it. Only down side of the brake is the number of things you need to touch during multiple power operations ( meaning turning the saw off and on repeatedly). Once you press the big Red knob, the saw quickly stops. Now you should (according to the manual) turn off the key; otherwise it could cause a problem with the magnetic part of the switch. The turning back on sequence is: pull/twist the Red knob back out - turn the key to the "on" position, and hit the green button. Whew! This wouldn't be an issue for a production shop, but I'm a hobbyist and am still very careful around the saw. All in all five stars from me!

Richimage


----------



## Munson01 (Apr 25, 2015)

I had to call customer on a few items. First off, while I had used bandsaws in the past, I had never set one up. And since I was using the "Snodgrass why, I wasn't following the step by step procedure in the book. Several of the items needed to make adjustments where not named in the manual, so I called to get confirmation on the part name. Also, I believe there was a thrust bearing that needed to be adjusted. There is a bolt that needed to be loosened before it could be adjusted. That was not shown in the manual. It made common sense looking at it, I just wanted confirmation


----------

